# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Officials concerned about slow airport repairs

## andynap

31052786-BE47-409C-8866-506D85DD4A67.jpeg
6F1863BE-B162-4E9D-8C85-6856FB51208B.jpeg

----------


## cec1

Sounds like a ”FEMA roof” (I.e., a blue tarpaulin) is needed!

----------


## amyb

> Sounds like a ”FEMA roof” (I.e., a blue tarpaulin) is needed!



When will someone with common sense come forward? or rise from among the ashes? This scene and lack of progress is so frustrating to people who just want to come to these Caribbean islands to help them recover.

----------

